# Steel Shot



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Who uses it, what size and what do you think?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Steel #2s because I sometimes hunt small WPAs and it's better to stick with one shell that day than switch back and forth. Otherwise Ferdal Premium mag. copper plated 4s. That load just shoots best for me on an everyday basis. Of course now that I have a GWP I hardly need the gun anymore. :run:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll second the #2's, there are always ducks around early that we seem to stumble across. It's easier to just have one type of shell to carry.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

2's or 3's have worked well for me, just keep in mind that they are no tougher than a mallard!


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I have been using No. 2 steel for 8 or 9 years. Had great results with it. More fall down dead shots means less runners. Have had some 75 to 80 yard shots with witnesses. One I am sure was close to 90. Only problem I have is on the under 15 yard shots. The pattern is to tight for my poor aim. Just have to wait a couple of more seconds. 
Using the same shot for both ducks and pheasants is nice. Do not worry about using lead in the wrong places. Only have to buy one case of shells no more mix and match. Over all I have been real happy with No. 2 steel.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Check out the article posted here

http://www.gundogsonline.com/TableOfContents.asp
]


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> Steel #2s because I sometimes hunt small WPAs and it's better to stick with one shell that day than switch back and forth. Otherwise Ferdal Premium mag. copper plated 4s. That load just shoots best for me on an everyday basis. Of course now that I have a GWP I hardly need the gun anymore. :run:


I agree 100%! Steel 2's and the copper plated 4's are DEADLY! Worth every extra penny you have to pay for them.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I buy a case of steel 2's at the beginning of the season and that is all we shoot. Seems to do the trick. Good point with the tip on sitting on a bird for a little bit before you pull the trigger. One good shot is better than a fast first and a long second! There may be better shells but most people need to practice their shooting and not blame it on the shell!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick, now you need to get that gun opened up to true cylinder over that pointer.

Thats what I use in my first barrel and it really is effective, with fewer mangled birds.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The mangling doesm't come from the gun, because I shoot them one inch behind the beak. It comes from TPK. (the pheasant killer) :run: Since the temp is going past 100 today.......

[siteimg]3537[/siteimg]


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Now that's a pic!! :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

The limit must be higher by Valley City :lol: 105 here


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

that dogs actually grinning! Great picture...

Its only in the high nineties here but humid as a sauna. I pefer the dry heat :lol:

one inch behind the beak with cattail fuzz in your eyes is some kind of good shooting by the way :beer: :beer:


----------

